# Audyssey PRO mic cal file?



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Anyone ever had one made?


----------



## Ile (Nov 23, 2010)

This Audyssey mic was within +-2db without calibration file, measured against individually calibrated EMM-6.










Here's whole thread with other mics measured against same calibrated EMM-6.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Then I'll definetly use it as is. Thanks!

Edit: read the linked thread, and the test is for the normal MultEQ microphone. The Audyssey PRO microphone comes with an individual cal file and preamp, so maybe not as inherently accurate. I'll compare it to my MultEQ mic and see how they compare.


----------



## zoldar (May 25, 2012)

Hi all,

I've been using the audysey mic uncalibrated with REW but get weird results. I get a massive dip (more than 20db) from around 2-3 khz. Then the line continiues. As if there is a step down. I'm pretty sure it's not an actual room/system response since I can stil hear these frequencies when doing a sweep.

I use REW
adsy mic without calibration file plugged directly into mic in of laptop.
old laptop HP with windows XP, no calibration for sound card
pro audio mic stand.

any thoughts?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Difficult to tell what the response looks like from the description, can you post an image? Or attach the .mdat file for a measurement?


----------



## zoldar (May 25, 2012)

Here is the graph. I also uploaded an mdat file.


----------



## zoldar (May 25, 2012)

sorry. the foto does not show. 

here is the link 

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-fQmQpLzxTp8/UP0T_rLRYMI/AAAAAAAABDQ/jBSIHSScjkc/s640/weirdrew.jpg


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The sharp drop above 8 kHz looks typical of what happens if a mic input is being used that is set to 16 kHz sampling, check the format setting on the Advanced tab of the Properties for the mic input.

The trace also looks like two speakers were playing, or if it was one speaker there is a very strong reflection from very close to the speaker.


----------



## zoldar (May 25, 2012)

hi,

thank you for your help. After some fidgeting in the laptops audio device (soundmax), I found a noise reduction filter (on the mic) set to on.

I switched it of and got a more normal curve. other problems arose. the SPL meter wont work.

do you recommend testing 1 channel at a time?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

zoldar said:


> other problems arose. the SPL meter wont work.


Could you explain what you mean by "wont work"?



> do you recommend testing 1 channel at a time?


Yes.


----------

